# هدايا ابو بحر الى جميع الفلسطينيين في كل العالم



## ابو بحـر (18 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله لقد انتهيت من عدة تصاميم تخص اخوتنا الفلسطينيين و كان اولها شعار منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في مشاركة قديمة اما اليوم سيشهد العالم العربي ولادة حنظلة من جديد تخليدا لذكرى الفنان الشهيد ناجي العلى اقدم لكم اليوم تصميم حنظلة محفور على الخشب بالإضافة الى شعار العاصفة و ايضا لوحة بانورامية للقدس و كما قلت لكم سابقا سيأتي يوما و اموت و لكن اعمالي ستخلد و ستدخل التاريخ من اوسع الأبواب و اترككم مع الصور و انتظر ردودكم و تعليقاتكم 
علما اني لم انتهي من تصاميم تخص التراث الفلسطيني و انا مستعد لأي تصميم جديد لأية جهة يهمها الأمر 
فأنا فنان من واجبي ان انصف الكل 
























هذه هي المفاجآت الحقيقية


----------



## حمدى 12 (19 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك وفى علمك وزاد من علمك ياخى ابو بحر 
انشاء الله صلى جميعا فى الاقصى
مع تحيات وشكرا


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



حمدى 12 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بارك الله فيك وفى علمك وزاد من علمك ياخى ابو بحر
> انشاء الله صلى جميعا فى الاقصى
> مع تحيات وشكرا


اسعدني مرورك اخي حمدي 
فالعلم تاج و تاج العلم هو الإنتاج 
تحياتي لك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 فبراير 2011)

أستاذ أبو بحر
دمت مبدع دائماً
أعمالك - بدون مجاملة - تجدد لدينا الأمل لتطوير أنفسنا


----------



## سليم صبرة (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى ابوبحر 
وجعلك يااخى ذخرا للشعب الفلسطينة والامة الاسلامة 
وان ندعو لاخواننا فى لبيا ان ينصرهم على عدوهم الطاغية لعنة الله


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أستاذ أبو بحر
> دمت مبدع دائماً
> أعمالك - بدون مجاملة - تجدد لدينا الأمل لتطوير أنفسنا


تسلم اخي سيف اسعدني مرورك و هذا املي بزملائي بالمنتدى ان يعملوا بجد لتطوير مهاراتهم 
تحياتي لك


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



سليم صبرة قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى ابوبحر
> وجعلك يااخى ذخرا للشعب الفلسطينة والامة الاسلامة
> وان ندعو لاخواننا فى لبيا ان ينصرهم على عدوهم الطاغية لعنة الله


تحياتي لك اخي سليم اسعدني مرورك


----------

